# an Australian article on the global currency war



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

This is from March of this year, so somewhat recent...

http://www.crikey.com.au/2014/03/17/australian-dollar-shot-as-currency-cold-war-turns-hot/


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

The way I read this is: Global Economic and Social Engineering by a bunch of greedy dumb asses sucks and should have never been started in the first place.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Currency war-trade war-depression-real war. Thats how I read it. Sounds like the japs may have a sneaky plan in place. Be good to know the right time to buy some yen.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Currency war-trade war-depression-real war. Thats how I read it. Sounds like the japs may have a sneaky plan in place. Be good to know the right time to buy some yen.


That's pretty much how I read it too, although without the concerns on buying yen. I'll just keep stackin my silver and working on getting all the tools I want.


----------

